# splinters



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Guys how many of us get splinters in our hands daily well i have just come out of hospital after having to get one removed with surgery a peace that you have to squint to see but was in my web part of my left hand it was there for six weeks and got infected so i now seat here typing with one hand cos my left hand is looking like a club in bandages so i little warning to us all when they go in get them out ASAP lol

andy


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Happened to me too Andy…
A tiny little splinter… but it was pressure-treated wood…
Next day, my whole arm was blown up like a balloon, and scarlet…
I don't know if the Doctor was just being dramatic, but he said if it had reached my heart, it would have been all over…
You've got to be careful!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ouch…. those can be pretty nasty as you've pretty much discovered.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

mike to true i havent been able to grip anything for six weeks not good when you have a job to do


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Once years ago I started to grow a bump between two of my knuckles,

it got the same size as a knuckle.

one day I noticed a black speck right in the middle of the bump.

I grabbed it with a tweezer. It turned out to be a wire brush wire about 3/4" long.

In all of that time I never felt any pain. The bump disappeared after a few days.*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

dick im now typing one handed because of the bandages they got me in lol my left hand looks like a bloody club lol
andy


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I only type with one finger<O}$*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

lol so do i now mate try that link i just put up on my other thread and tell me if it works mate please


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

It is not fun,

I get it going bad with Oak.

If I don't remove oak dust it can flare up my skin

jamie


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A 20 guage hypodermic needle works very well for removing slivers/splinters. The tapered point is sharp on the edges unlike a sewing needle and can be used like a mini scalpel. They are also good for injecting glue into narrow spaces like cracks/splits in wood.


----------



## rfuller (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a little video of a splinter i got in my finger a few months ago. I was sanding a old table top and the sandpaper lifted the splinter up and in turn right into my finger. I didn't have any problems once I got it out. When I saw how long it was i decided to take the video.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I find I get more slivers when my hands are dry. Whenever I get one now I put lotion on my hands a few times a day. The lotion makes my skin more flexable I guess and slivers do not get a chance to penitrate as easily.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I have had to have surgery three times on the little finger of my left hand. All the surgeries were for the same thing, trying to remove all of the cedar that I had in that area. Every time it was just a local anesthesia, then they would make an incision, open the incision with a clamp thingy and then go root around looking for pieces of wood. They would then give me an antibiotic and in a few days the swelling would go down. The first two times the swelling came back and they would cut it open again, but the third time was the charm, haven't had a flare up since. Well not trying to say much here except you're not alone, and this will all pass and you will be good as new.
Just give your body time to recover, and don't try to push it faster than it wants to go.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Growing up i used to wrok at a lumberyard with an old timer they called "Dutch" i swear that guy had so many splinters in his hand when you shoook it it felt like sandpaper. While working there i was pulling an order of primed trim and took a splinter deep inot my palm. After 2 hours at the clinic and them telling me there was nothing in there they finally found a 2 1/2" chunk of primed pine buried. Splinters suck but my wife is gettin pretty good at pulling them out.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

One's exposure to splinters is, to some degree, a function of the wood you are working with. I get a serious splinter if I just look at a piece of Wenge. Cherry and Walnut and a few others stand out for their lack of splinters. Oak can be a mild problem. I could go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

do we have any MD's posting here? seems to me that any serious splinter should be evident in a day or two as the body tries to surround it/kick it out.

If not then it might indicate something you want checked out.


----------

